# Simple (free?) pixel editors for OSX



## clee01l (Feb 1, 2012)

I am looking to add a simple, quick small foot print image editor to my iMac.  What I would like to duplicate is the functionality that I am used to in the Windows only FastStone Image Viewer.   I need an ability to manage JPGs, PBGs, RAW formats like DNG to to quick and dirty auto tone,  cropping etc.   Suggestions are greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 1, 2012)

Cletus,

Could you run Fast Stone under something like Wine? 

Hal


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 1, 2012)

Er, Lightroom?   

Not free, but my first thoughts were iPhoto, Pixelmator, Snapseed?  

I'm not entirely sure when you say 'manage' though.  Is this in place of LR?  What Faststone functionality are you using at the moment?  Batch or single editing?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 1, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> ..I'm not entirely sure when you say 'manage' though. ...


 Manage = "capable of".    Quick and dirty with a small footprint means  not a lot of overhead  iPhoto comes with a lot of overhead, as does LR.  I just want a program that I can quickly open an image, tweek, crop and save.  I'll look into Pixelmator and Snapseed.

Yesterday, I created some screen shots with InstantShot! and wanted to trim away some of the frass.  I could'n fins an easy to use crop tool.  "Preview" is about as useless as anything that ships with windows.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 2, 2012)

For screenshots, look in the app store for Skitch.  Lovely little freebie.

In fact, if that's all your need to do, you might even find some freebies in the app store for other photos too.  I haven't really looked at very lightweight stuff.


----------

